# Keeping your boat motor from freezing



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We're planning on heading up to Strawberry to fish on friday afternoon, stay overnight, hunt ducks in the morning, and then fish again in the afternoon. My dad is concerned that the motor may get damaged by water inside it freezing when we pull it out overnight. 

Any ideas on how to keep this from happening? Is it enough of a concern to even worry about? The weather says highs of 61 in the valleys on Friday, and lows of 37, so I am sure it will be close to freezing during the day and well below it at night.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Inboard or outboard?
They have different needs when it comes to winterizing them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

inboard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It takes a pretty long deep hard freeze to damage motors. An over night trip this time of year wont do anything to break a block. Lower your outboard to drain water out of the foot as it will get colder than the block. 

Worst case you might get a little ice in the motor to prevent coolant circulation... I'd fire it up at the dock, let it idle for 5 minutes or so while watching the temp gauge. If it starts to get hot, turn it off and let it sit for 15 minutes then try it again.

If you are that worried about it just open your block drain plugs and let the water run out. I assume you winterize your own boat for the winter? It takes me only a few minutes to drain my boat.

I'm headed up sat or sunday.


-DallanC


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 on the advice. cold weather is why I own a outboard


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Stick a 100 watt light bulb under the motor housing and keep it lit all night. It will generate enough heat to keep your block safe.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

If you can, just leave the boat in the water. It won't freeze in the water.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If you are that worried about it just open your block drain plugs and let the water run out. I assume you winterize your own boat for the winter? It takes me only a few minutes to drain my boat.


That is what I would do, just get both drain plugs on the block and the two on the exhaust manifold (maybe the lower water pump hose too??).


----------

